# Oscar Growth Any Ideas



## maxijazz (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a 70Gal Tank with a 7" Oscar and a 4/5" Jack Dempsey. I have the oscar now nearly 8 months when I got him as a 2/3" juvi. My question is this a good growth or slow ( Should I be upping their feed ). The Oscar has never been ill and eats well and very active, the two get on fine, no aggressive except for small bit at meal time. I feed them twice a day Hikari Staple and every second or so day either live food of meal worms, crickets or frozen food.
I am happy with the Jack Dempseys growth, so maybe is the oscar just a slow grower.
Any ideas?? 
Thanks Maxi


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Seems like he might be growing a touch slow... 
What is your water change scedual? 
The more frequent the water changes the more he'll grow. 
How long does it take for them to eat the food at one sitting?


----------



## maxijazz (Sep 19, 2007)

Water Change is roughly 20/30% every 10 days. They have the food usually eaten in two mins approx. Just affraid I put in too much they leave it behind. They could be a little longer swimming around finding the floating pellets. Do females grow much slower than males.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

So you got him when he was smaller than and inch, and now he's seven inches?

And he's about eight months old?

Sounds about right to me :-?


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think he means 2-3 inches. Maybe not. But more frequent water changes will probably increase his growth. Every 4-5 days instead of every ten maybe.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think it's growth is too far off normal... But those water changes should be 1/3 weekly....


----------



## toryneworld (May 24, 2008)

sounds it's growing about the same as mine, maybe a little bit slower. Try feeding im an extra block of bloodworms every couple of days ???


----------



## maxijazz (Sep 19, 2007)

ya thanks guys looks like more water changes and more protein, was thinking of changing from hikari staple to Cichlid, what do ye think good idea?


----------



## maxijazz (Sep 19, 2007)

`cichlid gold`


----------

